# Oi Report Today



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

removed for resolve


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Threshers?? No foolin'?

That's cool....


-----

aha... spikes. Less cool. _Waaaay _less.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Bet that was some fun pullage!

Any Pic's?? Would love to see Threshers that size!

Great Job!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BAYFISHER said:


> I Am Down From Annapolis,md. Fished Ocra,frisco,buxton,hatteras Lighthouse,pea Island,no Luck. I Went To Inlet And About 2 Hrs In, Caught 6 Total Threshers, All 3-4 Feet Each Within A One Hour Period. Will Be There Again Monday And Tuesday And Then Gone. All Using Bunker With 2 15 Foot Rods On The Jetty.no Orv.


 That is the most *awsume* fishing report I've heard in a while,Bayfisher.. Been trying to land one of those rascals for quite some time now,had them hooked up but always drumfishing at the time,and naturally got cut off everytime also..   

Way ta go!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

6 Threshers, wow! I never seen one caught from the surf before.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

me neither, but very cool. very cool


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

got to use heavy shocker for that tail whip on those bad boys


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dang now ya even got my ol truck excited and could swear I saw the rods limbering up for some action. Rubben the ol magic lamp and I just might be seen'n a trip this comen weekend. Need to make up some toothy rigs


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*We need pics!*








  ....Tightlines


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Hat.. . . 

That is priceless. . . .I was thinking the same thing. MultistateBSer.

Bayfisher, next time ya go stop by 7-11 buy a camera.

Tiny


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey guys, go easy, he already has the record for the AI flounder, and I bow to him  , once you set one record, the blood runs, and you find new territory, and a one handed clap for setting the single fishing trip of landed threshers in NC. Now, next stop, great whites from VA beach, or do you move south to Florida and go for some manatees?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Maryland speaks out......*








*!* .....Tightlines


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahahaha

Maybe he means dog sharks.....


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

I was going to suggest doggies myself.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Dogs*

That is too funny! I plan on catching a 50 lb Croaker next week .


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Cool SR, and when you do (and God knows I am just kidding with ya)  , me, get me a half a pound of fillet, nothing better than fish on the grill,  but, guess, since I am in an obnoxious mood, I will make every attempt from this one forward, to keep from posting, at least until AI heats up, the fish are biting, and I can talk about something I know a weee bit about  but then again, it would have a two week delay, don't want no hammerhead from AI showing up with a dress malfunction, showing a breast, and getting this site fined for indecency, few weeks, ocean be it, so, and promise to try and keep a promise to keep both feet in mouth, but every now and again I have to eat  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

If you catch a 50lb croaker, Bayfisher will catch a 51lb. 

So were they really just 2ft dog sharks? Or was it really nothing at all?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> ....Tightlines


 I guess what yer tryin ta tellme,Hat is *I been had by a troll? * Won't be the first time nor the last,I reacon...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

If he said dog sharks it would have been more believable but threshers and six in an hour? A little hard to believe.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

it was a thresher blitz lol


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BAYFISHER said:


> I Am Down From Annapolis,md. Fished Ocra,frisco,buxton,hatteras Lighthouse,pea Island,no Luck. I Went To Inlet And About 2 Hrs In, Caught 6 Total SPINY DOG SHARK, All 3-4 Feet Each Within A One Hour Period. Will Be There Again Monday And Tuesday And Then Gone. All Using Bunker With 2 15 Foot Rods On The Jetty.no Orv.
> 
> CORRECTION DUE TO MY NOT KNOWING (human error)
> 
> im sure this will make a few happier


Bayfisher, a lil pullage is better than nothing.  

Good on you for correcting it once you realized the mistake.

Now ya do know what a striper looks like if ya catch one right????  J/K.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

clay that aint nice


wow i was thinkin threshers, well at least he didnt do it on purposeflully


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Be careful not to catch all of theose Doggies!

Same some for NS4D as he LOVES catching them!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Trust me he didnt catch them all. 6 internet fish for him = 2 real fish. Come read the Maryland fishing reports you well see alot of that....

I caught a tuna at Sandy point here in MD  *edit* wait no i didnt it was just a perch hahahahahahaaaaaa


Tiny


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

And they're all by BAYFISHER;They're like this

I was out in the freezing cold;it was raining,sleeting,snowing,and it was windy as hell.I pulled a 48" Striper on to the beach at SPSP and I reached down into the icy water to get it and he broke my Ugly Stick;Man what a day.

My thoughts:It was probily just rain and some wind;the fish was probily a 24"er;and he probily steped on his Ugly Stick not knowing he broke his rod.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I Love Bayfishers Reports. :d :d


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't we all


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

lol


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

You know you love it, gives us laughs here on the board  

Tiny


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Can we get a marylander to cast and snag bayfisher out of NC before he make us the laughing stock of the east coast  ...big Jeff now that was funny he broke is own rod


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Why would we do that, we dont want him!!

Send him to Jersey.

Tiny


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Born and raised in NC, so I say we'll keep him.
He fest up to his mistake and made the correction, which I can say is allot more than some folks, specially those north of the Virginie line.  

Hey, isn't Maryland a suburb of Jersey?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Nah, actually if a "suburb of anything", be New York, fortunately, we have the tiny marvelous state of Delaware protecting us from the burbs (no offense meant Jersey folk, ya got Springsteen, Southside Johnny, and Asbury Park, so yer good!, just had to open mouth insert foot)

Also, never heard Robert E. Lee "fess up to his mistakes", and me speaking as a 'Bama born, and still residing south of the M/D line individual, I am living proof that not all from the south are good, or honest  .

But then I may just be a Free Bird, from Sweet Home Alabama, so TURN IT UP!

Anyhow, ya keep him, then "yewl" know what we are speaking of.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

> Also, never heard Robert E. Lee "fess up to his mistakes", and me speaking as a 'Bama born, and still residing south of the M/D line individual, I am living proof that not all from the south are good, or honest .


So you shootin' me a line of sh-iot? 
Are you an evil do-er??  
And what mistake of REL are you speakin' of? Best I can recall, he was as honest as ole' Abe himself, jest had a different mission. He never lied about the fact that he believed in sepratism and the division of the states.
It was a different philosophy of life, which allot of proud Southerners still enjoy. And if yer talkin' slavery, he never lied about that. It was a by-product of the southern culture, which I'm sure would have diminished with the onset of the industrial revolution. Humanity is still apart of each American's soul. That's why we are all here on this side of the planet.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

You' all are RUTHLESS.. I am 0 for 05 spineys and skates ain't pullage... Its wishage.. JAM


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey JAM,*

That pic I posted is a little off. The shovel is way to small!  Trust us!  .....Tightlines


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

You boys need to visit the maryland board when his reports start to roll in. 

You guys want him, you can keep him!!

Tiny


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey Tuck

I know Martinsville is closer to the NC than 
Wolftown but the last time I checked it was still North of the Virginia line.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Kenmefish said:


> Hey Tuck
> 
> I know Martinsville is closer to the NC than
> Wolftown but the last time I checked it was still North of the Virginia line.


But ya got to remember most guys on here don't know where Wolftown is  and I still don't like what they did to the road right by the store  Yup I do know where Wolftown is, just cant believe I would see anyone on here from that sweet spot in Va.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Tuck, just some references from history,

"in Richmond in 1890. 100,000 people turned out for the dedication of a towering equestrian statue of lee on Monument Avenue. The Cult of the Lost Cause, with Robert Lee as its demigod, was flourishing. The event was reported with some hostility in a few Northern newspapers, but the eminently mainstream Harper's Magazine opined that Lee personified what was best of a bad cause"

"Launching his second invasion of the North, he lost at Gettysburg. On the third day of the battle he displayed one of his major faults when at Malvern Hill and on other fields-he ordered a massed infantry assault across a wide plain, not recognizing that the rifle, which had come into use since the Mexican War, put the charging troops under fire for too long a period. Another problem was his issuance of general orders to be executed by his subordinates"

"he fought a retiring campaign against Grant in which he made full use of entrenchments, becoming known as "Ace of Spades" Lee. Finally forced into a siege, he held on to Richmond and Petersburg for nearly 10 months before beginning his retreat to Appomattox, where he was forced to surrender."

Now, like I said, Southerner by birth ******* by choice, and no I AIn't shooting you a "line of 
sh-iot?"
And at times my daughters may feel like I am, but no is my response to this one:

"Are you an evil do-er??" 

Guess as some southerners, learned long ago (now maybe not me, and not to keep slavery legal, or legitimize it, but once I want to see the South do it Again, and win, just once), but, few things I can't stand, liars, thieves and cheats, and I would believe the Robert E. Lees of the world, well may just agree.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Man your not the only*

******* on the board Shooter. I hunted those apple orchards in Wolftown for years. .....Tightlines


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey Shooter

I knew Hat had been thru Wolftown, but I had no idear there was anyone else on this board familiar with my Hillbilly hometown. 
The state did waste a lot of money trying to make the intersection safer. If anything it is more dangerious. All they had to do was put up a redlight, but we would have fought that to. 

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Nobody wants BAYFISHER?Maybe?*

Jersey guys dont want BAYFISHER;thers alot of angery FHBs.Delaware guys are the same;Southern Boys dont like BS neither.So he should go to Quebec where they cant read Bayfishers report cause they know French.He needs to go somewhere that they cant read his reports like China or somthing.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay guys, and maybe not the right one to talk, but back to Axon's post, let's give the BF bashing a break  

Have Jeep will travel  
(even to Quebec, for the right fish!)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Geez!*

All this abuse *and he still posts??*


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

DD

Unfortunantly yes


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Kenmefish ever hear of Woodlawn or Huddleston?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Digger, not familiar with those places. Wolftown is at the foot of the Blue Ridge. Somewhere between Charlottesville and Washington DC. As the crow flies I am about 10 miles from the Skyline Drive. If I just had some saltwater closer, this would be heaven for sure. Oh well only about 3 hours to the bay and 7 hours to Buxton. I can live with that.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Kenmefish, let me clearify,north of the northern line. Does this mean, NC doesn't have a northern line? It all belongs to VA, hmm.

Shaggy, 
good, good stuff. Bad cause, maybe. I don't agree with all of what the war was over, that's a matter of opinion. We're gettin' it all straightened out, now, as long as our good buddy Reverend Al Sharpton keeps reminding us of ALL the racism and discrimination in America.
I'm glad we have a devout leader for the minority, the white man. Opps!  
On REL, poor decisions, yes, don't know anyone who has not. I figure, if you ain't made a poor decision in yer life, you ain't doin' much livin'. Mistakes, who knows.
Kinda like Bayfisher's post. Poor decision to post without REALLY knowing the species, yes.
Heck I farted out loud in church once. Poor decision, yes, mistake, who knows. I guess I'll find out when I meet my maker.  
Hey, no hard feelin's fellas, jest shootin' da breeze till'em air big reds want to play tug-a-war.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Keeps Going,and Going,and Going*

Yes,he still posts,but doesn't posts.PICS WILL POST SOON....SHARKS,ROCKFISH.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

*Apoligies across the board*

I jest gone thru Bayfisher's photo gallery. You guys are right, we don't want him either, who ever we are.
Bayfisher, dude, you are on your own.
Sorry fellas. It seems to have been a horrible mistake, this I know, now.
I will never doubt you again Tiny.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Awww come on Tuck!*

How could you not .......








Love a face like that!!!!!!  And that was after 12 plus hours of 40 mph winds!!!ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Whew! For a minute thar I thought you were sayin' that was when he was 12 years old in dat pic.
Someone get this ole' boy a bottle of Nevia exfoliating lotion.  

Bayfisher, I'd whar a big ole hat if I were you.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> How could you not .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Put On Weight*

yep....the wind sucked life outa me.
wait until ya look like me, then look back at what you thought was weird.  
I had lead botox from all the weights i have handled and put on 20 lbs on my mug.
i am so happy that you all are having fun with someone other than yourselves. (cant we just get along?) THAT FACE YOU SEE is the weathered,seasoned and time tested face of a true dedicated fisherman.  

you think ya dont like me now. wait for my next pic posts.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

......hmmmm,I guess you guys don't go for that rugged outdoor look  .the R


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Tuck

Tiny for president? I now have a supporter   

Tiny


----------

